# Flipphandle stem streamlines bicycle storage



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

This popped up on Gizmag. A little different and maybe handy for some commuters.












> If you're fortunate enough to have an employer that lets you bring your bicycle inside, or if you keep your two-wheeled steed in an apartment, then you probably know just how in-the-way its handlebars can be in close quarters. Not only can they poke passers-by, but they also have a tendency to whack into door frames, and they prevent your bike from resting stably against walls. Loosening your handlebar stem and turning the bars parallel with the front wheel, while addressing the problem, is likely more work than most people are interested in doing on a daily basis. With the new flipphandle stem, however, riders can turn their bars sideways with just a press of a button.


Regards
Andrew


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Sort of a flat bar only option it would seem.


----------

